# New Study Shows Strong Link Between Exercise and Intelligence



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 18, 2007)

New Study Shows Strong Link Between Exercise and Intelligence:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17662246/site/newsweek/

Most us probably suspected this already. Thoughts?


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 18, 2007)

> With colleagues, he rounded up 259 Illinois third and fifth graders, measured their body-mass index and put them through classic PE routines: the "sit-and-reach," a brisk run and timed push-ups and sit-ups. Then he checked their physical abilities against their math and reading scores on a statewide standardized test. Sure enough, on the whole, the kids with the fittest bodies were the ones with the fittest brains, even when factors such as socioeconomic status were taken into account. *Sports, Hillman concluded, might indeed be boosting the students' intellect*and also, as long as he didn't "take a puck to the head," his own.


 
Looking at what they did and how they controlled this experiment, there is no way to separate out the effects of excercise on the brain from a number of pre-existing factors.  Namely, intelligence itself.  The pre-existing IQ of the children could very well be driving this.  In fact, a number of studies that are cited by the original authors are showing a link between intelligence and excersize and these are saying that smarter people are more likely to exercise.

My opinion on this and this is based on some of the research that I've read, is that exercise will definitely aid brain development, but there is an upper limit.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Mar 19, 2007)

Another issue:  if the student has poor self-esteem because of body image, s/he may perform poorly in school.


----------

